# Safely mounting an 80lbs punching bag



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, I've got an 80lbs heavy bag that I love. Problem is, now that I'm in my new house, the only place that it could feasibly go is the garage. Unfortunately, I can't think of a single way to do this where I can be comfortable with the safety of my house. (not interested in the free standing posts that hold these bags btw, just want it mounted off something).


My best idea (not taking credit for this, read it online) was to take a 4"X4"X 5' board, and nailing/screwing that into the posts/studs that are the frame for the roof in my garage. I liked that idea, seemed pretty solid, but I'm afraid that I could end up causing problems down the road wiht the constant tension it creates.


Any tips or ideas would be great. I have my bag just sitting in my garage, and really want it accessible, but refuse to buy a freestanding unit to hang it from, and am currently paranoid that all my ideas of mounting it are unsafe/could cause problems to roof structure.


I posted 2 pics of the garage (these are pics from my inspection before purchase, so forgive the past owners' tenants' mess). You can see in the first one that there's a beam running across the garage, that'd be a good height. But that beam just doens't come across as strong enough to me. You can also see the roof framing, which is what I referred to earlier, basically putting a horizontal board 4"X4"X 5 or 6' long across those, and mount the bag to that board, so it'd split the stress amount 4 or 5 roof support pieces.



Any advice is appreciated. I want my bag up, but I don't want to jeopardize my roof's safety, or anything out there's safety, by installing and subsequently whaling on (i'm pretty aggressive with that thing) an 80lbs swinging bag...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Previous thread:

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=7128&highlight=punching


----------



## Jeff444 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Great punching bag mounts*

Check out tkomountings.com for some great mounts. They even do custom mountings.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rather than a 4 x 4, I would suggest a piece of 1" plywood perhaps 4' x 4' with plenty of screws (and perhaps some PL Premium) into the joists. That way you are distributing the load over a wide area. Might want to double up the pywood where the eyebolt goes through. I did something like that once. In my case the bag went on a second story room in my house, so the reinforcing plywood went in the attic. It would shake the whole house when you gave the bag a good hit, but I never had any problems, not even cracks in the drywall.


----------



## 47howard (Nov 14, 2011)

I have 100 pound thai bag hanging up and I just used an "o" ring screwed into the 2x12 connected to the struts. It works good and I have no problems. Just make sure you get good parts.


----------

